# Sound card driver keeps disappearing



## cla (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi,
I am using the Realtek AC'97 sound card that came with my computer. It was working fine up until about a week ago when I tried to play something in windows media player and it told me that there was no audio device installed on the system. When I went into the settings my computer was saying that there was no sound card. I looked on the internet and downloaded the correct driver and installed it. This worked for a couple of days until it did the same thing again and the driver just disappeared. I have had to re-install the driver a couple of times now just to get some sound but my computer keeps on undoing all my work. I am running windows XP if it helps.
Please help its starting to get really annoying
cheers


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome to TSF,
Try reading *this article* from Microsoft. There's a conflict with one of Microsoft's security updates and Realtek.

Nicholas


----------

